# No 622 for you........almost.



## robfern (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey gang,

I just wanted to share my 622 story, maybe it will help someone before they try to call.

I called tonight after I finally broke down myself enough to order the 622. I'm an existing owner of the 6000, and I really like all the upgrades I will be receiving...although I will be leasing now instead of owning, and all that entails.

Unfortunately I was paired with a CSR who could barely express himself in English. This was disappointing because I had a lot of questions and concerns before taking the leap. Once I mentioned I wanted to go with the 622, he promptly told me "NO". I asked him why not, and all he could say is that his computer will not let him place the order....I again asked him WHY NOT, he could give no coherent explanation. I asked for somebody, ANYBODY who could explain to me what the block was. I mean I was willing to pay the $299, take on the 18 month commitment, increase my viewing package, and pay the stupid additional $11 in junk fees per month....what MORE could Dish possibly want!?!? He steps away while putting me on hold, supposedly to speak to a supervisor. He comes back onto the phone only to tell me that his supervisor agrees, the computer will not let me do it! Still no INFO!!! So I just told him I will call tomorrow when I can get answers, and I hung up. That conversation was going nowhere fast!

I was pretty upset at this point, because I had already talked myself into taking this plunge, which in my opinion is accepting non-friendly terms from Dish. Personally I think they are asking too much, but I don't know all the details behind what forces them to charge us this much after fees, up-front costs, etc.

I decided to call again, although my gut was telling me I was just going to get another person who couldn't communicate with me. Instead I got a pretty nice young lady, who's English was spot on...could have been local for all I know...but the point is I could actually TALK with her. I explained what had happened, and she quickly told me the problem is that I already have 4 receivers in the house and cannot have more than that...as per this promotion. I had never heard of such limitation, but even if she is wrong, I could care less...I was replacing one of these dinosaurs anyhow. I own a 4700, a 508, a 6000 and am leasing a 522. Initially she wanted to BUY BACK my 6000 for a $25 credit...I laughed and laughed. I told her I'd be more than happy to DISABLE my 4700, and she said that would be fine. 

After all this, longer story shorter, I have a 622 coming to me for an Aprill 22 install. Geez I hope the rest of this ordeal goes well.

I'm looking forward to hearing your comments about this...especially if I was getting thrown a bunch of bologna about the 4 receiver thing. But honestly that part doesn't bother me since I won't need the ancient 4700 anymore. I also plan on selling the 6000 on ebay soon after the 622 arrives, and for alot more than $25!!!:lol: The part that really bothered me was the first reps inability to communicate enough to even work with me towards a solution. He was simply content in telling me NO. And he just blamed his computer, saying there is no way to know WHY the computer said no. :nono2: 

Silly Rabbit.

robfern


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am glad to hear that you got what you wanted. I have been following this forum for a while now, and only because I read some of the appends people have placed that I was able to challenge the CSRs. I was able to ask the right questions and tell them when they were wrong. Such as he was telling me that the installer was going to bring the receiver with them when they come to install it. 

So thanks to all of you who gave me the right answers. This is a good source of information.


----------



## robfern (Apr 7, 2006)

That's hilarious you just said that......because I JUST got off the phone today with Dish (I was worried after sooooo much drama last night, that the order may not have been placed correctly). I found out that the order was placed correctly and my install date is still set....but when I asked her when the receiver will be sent out and if she had a tracking number, she froze....eventually telling me (again in horrible english) that the installer will bring the receiver to me. I told her that wasn't the case, and she just got flustered and said yes it is....so I had to hang up, once again.

Crazy, Crazy, Crazy....what does it take to get correct answers!!!????

robfern


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

robfern said:


> Crazy, Crazy, Crazy....what does it take to get correct answers!!!????
> 
> robfern


Move the CSR's back to the US.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

When you use a outsourcing firm(dish I hope your reading this) You will get the answer no. Any Customer Service Rep will tell you that the word NO does not exit in our conversation with any customer. Firms that handle calls from more than one company will never offer the same level of customer service as a company that owns and operates its own faculity (reason for good and bad stories) DISH I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE KNOWN THIS THROUGH THE BAD EXPERIENCE WITH WEBTV DISH PLAYER.


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

robfern said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I just wanted to share my 622 story, maybe it will help someone before they try to call.
> 
> ...


I ordered mine on April 1st, they gave me an install date of April 11th, my csr seemed knowledgeable in almost every aspect except that he said that my 622 would arrive in 7 to 10 business days, if I do my math correctly that is cutting way too close. As of this moment no 622 and only 2 or 3 mailing days left. I have a bad feeling. I asked the CSR what if it doesn't arrive and he said oh it will be there or the computer wouldn't have scheduled it that way. I thought to myself, the computer isn't doing the install, it is a sub contractor of dish. I asked him what if it doesn't arrive and he says oh no big deal you can just reschedule. More than likely that will be another two week wait. 
Oh well hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

SThacker said:


> I ordered mine on April 1st, they gave me an install date of April 11th, my csr seemed knowledgeable in almost every aspect except that he said that my 622 would arrive in 7 to 10 business days, if I do my math correctly that is cutting way too close. As of this moment no 622 and only 2 or 3 mailing days left. I have a bad feeling. I asked the CSR what if it doesn't arrive and he said oh it will be there or the computer wouldn't have scheduled it that way. I thought to myself, the computer isn't doing the install, it is a sub contractor of dish. I asked him what if it doesn't arrive and he says oh no big deal you can just reschedule. More than likely that will be another two week wait.
> Oh well hope for the best and expect the worst.


Call back and demand a UPS tracking number, this way you can check on the UPS website when you will get it. Make sure the CSR gives you the correct UPS tracking number. Not their record number. It should be a 18 characters long and start with "1Z"


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

socceteer said:


> Call back and demand a UPS tracking number, this way you can check on the UPS website when you will get it. Make sure the CSR gives you the correct UPS tracking number. Not their record number. It should be a 18 characters long and start with "1Z"


Thanks will do that when I get home from work.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

socceteer said:


> Move the CSR's back to the US.


I agree DISH needs to do that ASAP.

DirecTV outsources their call centers too and about 4 years ago a lot of their calls were being routed to India. There were SO many complaints from customers that DirecTV demanded that the company that handled their call centers answer the calls at U.S. call centers and also, because of other complaints that they got about the outsourcing company, decided to build and staff their own call centers. I wonder how long it will take for DISH to get the message. MANY of us just don't want to have to deal with someone that can't understand us and we can't understand. They may think that overseas call centers are saving them money but in the long run I think that they are costing them customers.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

There are plenty of US states where wages are low if they are concerned about cost. as long as they do not place the centers in the south, then we will have another accent problem...! :lol:


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

socceteer said:


> There are plenty of US states where wages are low if they are concerned about cost. as long as they do not place the centers in the south, then we will have another accent problem...! :lol:


I called yesterday to try to get a tracking number for the 622 and this is what happend:
I didn't get a very knowledgeable CSR, she had a slight accent and she couldn't provide me with a tracking number for my order. Also, she informed me, I hope she is wrong, that my receiver was mailed yesterday, 4/7. Keep in mind that I ordered on Saturday the 1st and was given 4/11 install date. AS I posted earlier, on the initial order I asked the CSR is he sure that the receiver will be here b4 my install date. I was worried about the 7 to 10 business day arrival period. He insisted that it would or the computer would not let him set up the install date. do the math 7 to 10 business days is cutt. Not looking good for the home team. Looks like I will need a new install date. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SThacker said:


> ...Also, she informed me, I hope she is wrong, that my receiver was mailed yesterday, 4/7. Keep in mind that I ordered on Saturday the 1st and was given 4/11 install date. ...


This is precisely what happened with my wife's 942. Shipped it on Friday for a Tuesday install. It arrived Tuesday *after* the Installers had arrived and left. I called CEO's Office (Which had arranged for the Install) and they re-scheduled for that Saturday.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm stuck with this problem too. I did get the tracking number, but the box isn't scheduled to get here until Tuesday and I'm scheduled for a Tuesday morning installation. Supposedly the installer is supposed to call when he's on his way, but I don't plan on changing anything at this point. Let him deal with it. I'll complain if he can't give me a good rescheduled appointment. By the way, the tracking number I was given indicates that the package is only 2 pounds, meaning that it's probably the empty box. They claimed that they didn't have a second tracking number for the actual box.

I've been reading about all the folks who have been getting their boxes early, so this isn't making me happy.

In addition, I'm still not able to get STO (Cleveland Indians channel) because at least one tech person told me that nothing can be added to my account with an open installation order. Of course, I haven't gotten confirmation of this, but the channel still isn't coming in (and yes, I'm entitled to it).

I'm trying to figure out who to complain to when the whole thing blows up on Tuesday (which I expect that it will).


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

My install scheduled for today not possible because of no 622. Ordered a month ago and got the empty box two weeks ago. I bet it arrives tomorrow, I'll install myself since it's my second 622 so I already have the DPP44 switch and 61.5 dish.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jwt0001 said:


> Unfortunately I'm stuck with this problem too. I did get the tracking number, but the box isn't scheduled to get here until Tuesday and I'm scheduled for a Tuesday morning installation. ...


You may be able to try what I tried. On *Monday* I spoke to the UPS Driver and explained my problem. He indicated that *if* he had any early deliveries (Overnight pkgs?) in my area, he would deliver mine. (He usually doesn't get to my residence until like 4:00PM.)

*It didn't work* and we ended up re-scheduling to the following Saturday.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

socceteer said:


> There are plenty of US states where wages are low if they are concerned about cost. as long as they do not place the centers in the south, then we will have another accent problem...! :lol:


Yeah, but it's often a very pleasant accent - Magnolias and Honeysuckle


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

robfern said:


> I also plan on selling the 6000 on ebay soon after the 622 arrives, and for alot more than $25!!!.


You will probably get a little more then that, but I think you will be hard pressed to get more than $40 on Ebay for a used 6000 receiver. If you wait 2 months to sell it, I think the $25 Dish offered will look like a generous.

That is why I think leasing is so much better than buying. Far lower up front cost and no depreciation. The lease fees are almost irrelevant since the charge with an outlet fee even if you own your receiver.


----------



## robfern (Apr 7, 2006)

for $250 cash.....not bad, and a heck-of-a-lot better than the $25 offered by Dish....so no, I still won't consider their offer to be a GENEROUS one! :lol: 

I have been playing with the new 622 for 4 days now, and its great...except for some lockups, everything is going well. It definitely locks up more than the 6000 did, and today it not only locked up, it caused a massive sound storm in my living room. We were watching a kids show, then all the sudden the video disappeared and we were bombarded with extremely loud digital noises. Sounds like modems going at it in war! 

Hopefully all of these hiccups will be cleaned up soon.

Thanks for all your help/suggestions....glad I didn't listen to the one guy who said I wouldn't even get $40 for it.

robfern


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

auburn2 said:


> You will probably get a little more then that, but I think you will be hard pressed to get more than $40 on Ebay for a used 6000 receiver.


Clearly you haven't actually looked at prices on eBay for completed sales of 6000 receivers. Most are more than $300 and some are more than $400.


----------



## dorsai78664 (Apr 17, 2006)

socceteer said:


> I was able to ask the right questions and tell them when they were wrong. Such as he was telling me that the installer was going to bring the receiver with them when they come to install it.


I hate to say it but I found this forum late. *sigh* The installer showed up today but I didn't have the 622. I also had expected the installer to bring it or I would have called when the empty box and RMA label showed up. Dish rescheduled me for May 17th -- a full month from my initial install. They said the box was "in the mail".

Thankfully, the installer just asked that I call them directly when it arrives and they will make another service call. Hopefully, it will still arrive this week and I can catch the installer with a gap in his schedule so I don't have to wait a month.



redbird said:


> I'll install myself since it's my second 622


How did you get a second one? I currently have 2 PVR boxes and wanted to replace them both. I was told Dish would only provide one and I could not get the other from them at any cost. I have not been able to find one locally. Is there an online retailer I might try?


----------

